# feeding a scopa tang



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi folks, can someone help me? Got a tang on the weekend hoping it will solve some of my algea but so far no luck. It'll pick randomly at the LR but I don't think it's eating any. Now I'm concern that it'll starve soon, what can I feed it instead of the algea? Any idea I'll definitely try. Help!!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Tangs generally will eat anything you give them. My yellow tang ate seaweed, pellets and frozen shrimp.

Your tang is probably eating the algae just your not noticing it or you have to give it time to settle in the tank. Tangs can be very timid especually when first introduced into a new tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My scopa tang is very shy, But it picks at everything.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Try a good quality veggie flake.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it starving in a few days, they are a very hardy fish. Just keep offering it different foods until it picks one up.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*picky tang*

I see the tang is picking more frequently at the LR and the bottom substrate now, that's a good sign right? I have a piece of dried seaweed (fr BA) and some lettuce clipped to the side of the tank but its showing no interest at all.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

binhle said:


> I see the tang is picking more frequently at the LR and the bottom substrate now, that's a good sign right? I have a piece of dried seaweed (fr BA) and some lettuce clipped to the side of the tank but its showing no interest at all.


I notice that tangs take a while to get use to their environment. They usually run and hide if there is any movement in the room and they also take a while to except food, so don't be supprised if he only grazes for a while.

Also they naturally graze for food in the wild so as long as you have stuff for it to graze from it will probably prefer to do that rather than take other foods.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

teemee said:


> Try a good quality veggie flake.


My yellow tang would only eat these when I first put him in, but now he's eating the pellets as well. So I alternate every now and them to mix things up for him.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*scopa update*

After a few day of playing hard to feed I'm glad to see it's starting to be more bold. Feeding is no problem as it will go after anything I throw in the tank including nori, algea from my fuge and even the brine shrimp I feed the clowns. Easy fish to care for, I reccomend the scopa tang for anyone interested.


----------

